# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Querella contra Elena Salgado y Miguel Sebastián por 'regalar' 3.400 millones a las eléctricas

## Jonasino

> La Audiencia Nacional ha admitido a trámite una querella contra los ex ministros Miguel Sebastián y Elena Salgado, así como contra Endesa, por los 3.400 millones de euros cobrados de más por las eléctricas en concepto de costes de transición a la competencia (CTC).
> 
> De acuerdo al auto al que ha tenido acceso Efe, la Audiencia ha decidido incoar diligencias previas y remitir las actuaciones a la Fiscalía "para informe sobre competencia". La querella, presentada por la asociación de consumidores Causa Común y elaborada por Ausbanc, considera que hubo delitos de prevaricación en comisión por omisión y de estafa agravada en la forma en que se liquidaron los CTC.
> 
> Los CTC fueron un sistema puesto en marcha para compensar a las eléctricas por los posibles perjuicios derivados de la liberalización del sector, de manera que se les garantizaba en determinado precio mínimo por su producción.
> 
> Este sistema funcionó hasta 2001 -se compensaba el mercado para alcanzar ese precio mínimo- pero en ese año la producción se encareció, de manera que ya no eran necesarias esas compensaciones, aunque como estaban contabilizadas se abonaron.
> 
> Según la querella, pese a que existían informes que cifraban ese desfase en 3.400 millones e incluso se elaboró la normativa para reclamar las cantidades abonadas de más, nunca se aprobó, de manera que las eléctricas no tuvieron que devolverlas. Los querellados por estos hechos son Sebastián, Salgado y el ex secretario de Estado de Energía Pedro Marín, junto con Endesa, así como "todas aquellas personas físicas o jurídicas que puedan ser responsables".
> ...


Fuente: http://www.eleconomista.es/energia/n...ku8qitr0KQVeA2

----------

